# Calling pre-2007 Trigano Tribute owners



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi; having just read the catalogue of horrors posted by owners of the new TT, I would be interested to compare stories with other 2006 and earlier owners. we had a Show Deal choice at Birmingham last year: the new one for £31k or a 1 year old with only 4000 miles on the clock for £24k and with quite a few extras - awning, window covers, cab-aircon. apart from a leaisure battery that has a drain somewhere we are SOO pleased we picked the 2006 model!

Regards Paul


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We bought our Tribute in September 2006 from new. At its first service the following September it was discovered that we had a faulty engine and it had to be replaced. This, after it had only done 4000 miles! Luckily the new engine has been okay and it hasn't missed a beat. 

Apart from that we are pleased with it. Really glad we decided not to wait for the 2007 model. The smaller Tribute would have been too small and the larger one would never have got down our drive. Also, we wouldn't have liked the layout. No room for two single beds apart from utilising the cab seats. 

Our Tribute still looks as new as when we bought it. 

Pammy


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, How many Trigano Tribute owners are not called Paul :wink: 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

On the whole it's a great vehicle, a few things have been sorted under warranty quite easily and we're really pleased with it.
Cheers for now, Paul, :lol:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

my 2007 has turned into a self build :lol: ,not paul. 8O


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Pauls et all,
Like Fridgeman my 2007 Tribute has been a self re-build but nothing that I could not tackle and loved every minute of it. Some of my published mods have been incorporated in the 2008 but that will no doubt still have problems. The pre 2007 have their problems as well as I think you have found with the upholstery disintegration. 

As far as layout goes I too prefer the pre 2007 for sleeping as we use single beds when in the van as I get into too much bother kneeing the other half trying to climb over her if / when I need to be up in the night.

In the 650 only one single bed needs to use the front seat and thats me and I hate it. If the fridge was not in the way I would forsake the separate shower room to make a decent single bed! It has been suggested that I put a sleeping mat over all the "bits" of the bed, I will try that and see if it manages to keep it all together :roll: 

Saying all that in my view the shape of the new van is fantastic and the Tribute is just about unique in the fact that the front does not look like a patchwork quilt as all the panels are the same colour, some manufacturers have 3 colours, white body, silver bonnet and black bit under the grill. Thats one thing with the Italians where they lack in build quality they gain in style :wink: . 1 year after its launch it still pulls people to come and ask if they can have a closer look and take photos !! Another big factor is that 2.3 multijet engine, WOW, it is also fantastic, such an improvement on its predecessor.

I am not sure how much the new shape has effected the values of it's predecessor but like any vehicle it will have but a well kept MH with a full service history will always command a decent price. Actually thats why we ended up buying new as the price difference was so close between second hand and new plus we do not pay vat on new but thats a different thread.

Would love to see some pics of you mhs.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Paul,

We bought a 2006 (56) Tribute last August with only 1000 miles on the clock. We're really chuffed with it. For us, it was the bed layout that swung it. My partner is 6'5" and he needs the extra space to spread out (diagonally!).

The bed using the cab seats in the new model just wouldn't have worked. The lower seats are more comfy to sit on than the raised up ones in the 2007 model. I also don't think they made the best use of space on the new 650, but that just my personal opinion.

After doing about 2000 miles in it last Autumn, we're really pleased with it.

The only issue we've had is with the cab door seals, when travelling above 60, the wind starts whistling in. I believe this can be rectified with an adjustment. Will also be getting the foam replaced in the cushions as it's a bit soft for my liking.

Definately the right choice for us  

Stimpy


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Stimpy

We have put extra slats into our long bed as the cushions were starting to sag but we realised it was just a lack of support. Also the bed used to creak every time I turned over. It is much better now. Very firm and no creaking!

Pammy


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Pammy, I hadn't considered that. I'll try adding some extra slats to ours.

I'm off to B&Q! (Any excuse! :lol: )

Stimpy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Not got mine now but purchased October 2006 new great van to look at but I have to admit you get what you pay for. Now have a Coachbuilt Autocruise and the difference for me is staggering.


----------



## Naxos10 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Stimpy,

I might be a bit late with this reply but only joined recently.

We have a 2004 Tribute purchased last year.

A slat broke on our bed, so we added 2 cut sheets of 9mm plywood over the top of the slats so that one piece lay over the other when the seat was used, but the sheets lay side by side when the bed was in place.

This has had the effect of reducing the creaking noise that used to persist before the mod.

The idea is now to link the two pieces with a fabric hinge and add a handle to ease moving.

I may drill ventilation holes as a precaution so that condensation has no chance of affecting the seats.

With regard to the interior light I think you can switch this off since the cover appears to act as a on/off rocker switch on ours.

Best Regards


----------



## 106165 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Naxos10,

Welcome to MHF!

Thanks for posting this information. It's always useful to know how other people have overcome these odd issues.

Stimpy


----------

